# 1 Day in a life of a 4 Day Restaurant



## Blue Tick (May 23, 2009)

This is a photo shoot from a "4 day restaurant" that my friend and I opened and closed all in the span of 10 days. The restaurant didn't run 4 days it was actually 7 days. I was his assistant through the whole project. This type of dining is called a "guerilla style restaurant". The name is describes the actual content of the experience. The restaurant is opened in a non-conventional manner, in a non-conventional location, with non-conventional advertising. Guerilla restaurants are quite popular in England and other large cities. We were the first to pull one off in Utah. Mist which was the name of the restaurant was $250.00 person, maximum sitting was 22 people, with a 10 course meal and wine include at each course. 

These photos were taken September of 2008.


----------



## Zenas (May 23, 2009)

Dang. 'Spensive.


----------



## Blue Tick (May 23, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Dang. 'Spensive.



Indeed! Little too much for me... But it was sure fun to cook. Everything was made from scratch. We fabricated our own meats (Lamb Saddles) fabricated our own fish [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barramundi"](Barramundi) [/ame]we also cooked all vegetables to order. Anyone who has cooked vegetables knows how challenging this can be to do it right.


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 23, 2009)

I love the artistry in both the food and the photography! Beyond my budget, but everything looked delicious!


----------



## Pergamum (May 23, 2009)

Is this how you make your living? Sounds interesting. Like a week of catering.


----------



## Idelette (May 23, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> I love the artistry in both the food and the photography! Beyond my budget, but everything looked delicious!



I agree the asthetics of the photographs were very good! I think being a Chef is much like an artist with food as his canvas! Very creative! I've always wanted to do something like this.....it looks like it was a lot of fun, I'm sure you enjoyed it!


----------



## CredoFidoSpero (May 23, 2009)

Wait, was that a bottle of ibuprofen in with those spices?!? What's up with that? 

Truly beautiful photographs - expensive, but what an artistic/culinary experience it must have been!

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Edward (May 23, 2009)

Blue Tick said:


> with a 10 course meal and wine include at each course.



After 6 servings of wine, does anyone care what the last 4 courses are?


----------



## Blue Tick (May 24, 2009)

> Is this how you make your living? Sounds interesting. Like a week of catering.



It's somewhat similar to catering, however, these types of "restaurants" only happen when a chef desires to excercise full creative control of the event. With catering (hence the word) your catering to the needs of the guest. With a guerilla style restaurant the people don't get a menu, they come because they know the chef and want to be surprised. It's quite an event to put on. I do cook professionally. I started working in a French kitchen when I was 16. When I was 21 I went to New York and was trained classically at the CIA.


> Wait, was that a bottle of ibuprofen in with those spices?!? What's up with that?
> 
> Truly beautiful photographs - expensive, but what an artistic/culinary experience it must have been!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pics.



The ibuprofen is part of a chefs/cooks arsenal. The reason why is because of the long standing hours one must put in. Typically, I have it on hand because my joints begin to hurt after about 10 hours on my feet. 



> After 6 servings of wine, does anyone care what the last 4 courses are?



Good question. After we did this restaurant we decided that 10 courses was too much. So we decided next time we would only do 5-7. 10 courses of wine can be a bit too much. Plus alot of food as well.


----------



## TimV (May 24, 2009)

John, you're the man, but while I'd enjoy eating at something like that, I'm afraid that I'm just not sophisticated enough to properly enjoy it.

But, all that work you put into it makes me respect those who can pull that sort of thing off, like you who have that talent, even more.


----------



## Idelette (May 24, 2009)

Does one have to be a trained chef to partake in this?


----------



## kalawine (May 24, 2009)

Mmmmmm... those pictures made me hungry! Great job! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grymir (May 24, 2009)

Way Cool!! That's really nice and artistic. I'm sure the people were well pleased!

I had to be the French Fry Chef this evening. I sooo understand the bottle of ibuprofen! I was downing them like candy tonight. We had to pull all the equipment away from the walls and get the whole floor tonight.

Squeegee Patrol!!

I would give anything for that kind of stuff to be in this area.


----------

